# Used buserelin for trigger/BFN/low grade embies for FET



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, just got my BFN today 

Not feeling great understandably, but I'm throwing myself into what I do best to cope...research!!!

My previous short cycle ICSI resulted in successful pregnancy but I developed moderate OHSS, was horrible...i remember feeling so ill that when i got the call of my blood test confirming BFP, on the eve of my birthday, I didn't even care and subsequently spent the next 5 days in hospital!

So this time around docs were being cautious, although weirdly they did put me on a much higher dose of gonal F   . Shortly before EC they ordered me to take buserlin as a trigger shot, which worried me a little at the time but is making me wonder more now whether this change in protocol affected anything. Wondered if anyone else used it with success?

Also I have 3 embies frozen, which I will now try for but they are grades 4CC, 3BC and 3CC. My understanding is that most clinics don't freeze low grade embryos as chances are low and then I'm also worried about subsequently miscarrying. 

I know these are discussions I need to have with my clinic but I need to fill the time between now and a follow up consultationconsultation to feel better informed. 

Glad at least the hubby can sleep tonight (snoring away!) 
while I try to text myself to sleep, SIGH X


----------

